# How Long is too Long at the Groomers?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I adore my groomers and have a 15 year relationship with them. One is a Master Groomer and his partner is a licensed Cosmetologist (hairdresser), they are always busy. Today Buck was there from 7:30 AM until 5:00 PM and my husband was furious. I wasn't thrilled either and asked if it would have made a difference if I had brought him later and was told no. Is this outrageous? Or if it's a one off, just the way it goes? He always looks immaculate, everything is done, and he trots in the door now. He's usually finished by 3:00. How long is too long?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is a long time but groomers are experiencing much higher demand right now because of the heat. There was a story on the news tonight about it. Work with your groomer to bring Buck in on low demand days and at off peak hours. You have a long relationship with your groomer; I am sure you can work together to find a solution.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, that's a long day! If he seems happy and is not anxious to go there, and if they water him, feed him, and take him out to potty, then sure, I think it's fine. Without all of those things, 4 hours is my max for leaving Maizie. I am becoming more and more motivated to learn to do her grooming myself.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, that's a very long time ! I wouldn't do it, personnally. Almost 10 hours at the groomers. And where was he when not being groomed ? In a crate ? Even from 0730 tp 0300 would be too long for me.

I don't bring my dog for grooming but I am sure it doesn't take more than 4 hours, max, to do a Spoo. Even if they are running late 1 hour, that would be 5 hours. Not 8 or 10.

I don't think you're overreacting.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Its good to hear she is happy to go to and from grooming! But that is a very long day. The shops I have worked at have clients drop off throughout the day at scheduled times and it takes about 1.5-2 hrs for a small dog hair cut and 3-3.5 for a large hair cut dog or a hairy dog. And we still get some people saying that is a long time.

Some shops run differently and have all dogs drop off in the morning, and they go home as they finish. That works for some people, but I would not like to have my dog there all day. 

I would try to work something out with them to get her in and out sooner if possible.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

We ask for 4 hours for a standard poodle haircut in my salon. We don't rush. We have a few MPS clients that do stay from 8-6, just because that happens to work around their own work schedules. They typically aren't kenneled, though, and they get a few potty breaks. Mostly they lounge around on the beds and pester us for pets. 

But if you hadn't worked that time out with the salon, I'd be more than a bit annoyed. If it's only been the one time, maybe they just got backed up and thought he had already gone home? Or perhaps someone told someone else to let you know he was done, and they forgot or misheard? Or could they have overbooked themselves? Definitely unprofessional, but if you're usually happy with the time, I might just see if it happens again. 
I know I've gotten so flustered with checking out so many dogs at once (including dogs done by other groomers) that I just don't realize that they hadn't already worked the pickup time out with us. It also would worry me if he was just sitting in a crate that whole time, also.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Never thought of that as problem we would take my aunts Yorkie, or my mini Doxie drop them off at 8am pick them up at 6pm it worked perfectly almost like they were at daycare while everyone was gone but that was a long time ago. Now I think I would go through withdrawals if I took Adonis to the groomer for the whole day. I've talked to 2 groomers so far and they both told me drop off is at 10am pickup is at 4pm I can't do it I would work myself up into a frenzy thinking about all the things that could happen. Like others said though if you know and trust them and it's the first time it's happened I wouldn't think too much of it. Just let them know maybe next time you drop him off that you want to pick up at 12pm or whatever time you prefer.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't some salons do a dog straight through, one person to one dog, and others do it assembly line with one person doing baths, one doing blow drys, one doing nails, one doing haircuts? I can see why the assembly line type set-up would take much longer to complete the whole dog.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't some salons do a dog straight through, one person to one dog, and others do it assembly line with one person doing baths, one doing blow drys, one doing nails, one doing haircuts? I can see why the assembly line type set-up would take much longer to complete the whole dog.


We are somewhat an assembly line, and it works out well. We have a bather who bathes and blow dries the dogs and the groomer grooms the dogs. We typically have a small dog in and out in an hour and a half. We call about 10 minutes in advance so the owners are usually there or on their way by the time we finish. If I were to wash, dry and groom, it would take a little longer. Once I finish one dog the next is already bathed, dried and waiting for me. Speeds things up quite a bit!  

Some owners drop off and say they will be back at closing time for their dog, but most want them out asap.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

If you have been using her that long maybe you should ask her why your pooch was there so long.
I think I'd be terrified. That's a long time. Maybe you could ask to be her first appointment?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Groomer's shop does everyone by scheduled appts. just like a human salon. The longest Molly has ever been there is 3 hrs and that was because the scissors salesman came in and they used Molly to test new scissors! Hahaha!!! 2 to 2 1/2 hrs is usually how long she is there.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so conflicted because of our long term relationship and because I know what the options out there are. When I lightly mentioned, "It's been a long day for my boy", the Master Groomer said, "It's been a long day for all us." He is taken out to potty. I think I will try the tactic of I need him out by 3, pick the day. They work only four days a week, so my next appointment might be never. Ugh.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Unfortunately, it's only the two of them. They really do need an assistant or apprentice.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory usually stays the whole day when he gets groomed, but his daycare is at the groomer so it's just like a normal Wednesday for him after the groom is done. He gets walked and supervised play and space to run around. When we occasionally choose a day I'm not at work he is done in 3 or so hours, though they usually check if you have a firm time you need to pick up and probably de-prioritise you if you don't. 

With only two staff it sounds like they almost would have to crate all the dogs which sounds less appealing for such a long time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> When I lightly mentioned, "It's been a long day for my boy", the Master Groomer said, "It's been a long day for all us." .


Wow, that's some attitude! Do you know what other groomer options you have? I totally understand your conflict, though, since you've had a long relationship and this guy does great work.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm a groomer and I get my dogs done in 3-4 hours, with few exeptions (I don't do dogs one at a time), but it fully depends on how your groomer works. Some people take dogs in one at a time and have them done in 1.5-2 hours. Some are like me. And some take in all their dogs in the morning and bath them all in the morning and then work on finishing them and may have them all day.
You need to choose what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> When I lightly mentioned, "It's been a long day for my boy", the Master Groomer said, "It's been a long day for all us." .


Sounds like that had a harder than normal day. Maybe a new client ended up being more difficult than they had expected (I once had someone book in a yorkie... it was a wheaton) or they had a couple old dogs that took longer than expected. It happens. If the dog is normally done at 3 and you're happy with that and this happens very rarely I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> Unfortunately, it's only the two of them. They really do need an assistant or apprentice.


Take good care 'cos they do have another option... to lose the customers who are too demanding. A busy shop would sometimes rather do that than hire more staff. 

I think your DH is over-reacting. In the great cosmic scheme of things, what does it matter how long your dog is there. Once every two months?? A couple or three extra hours?? No big deal, IMO. 

When I was a contractor, clients would give me time to do my job, and fit in all the other jobs I had, or they'd have to find another contractor.

I book Tonka at the Spa of a breeder that y'all love to hate. I think probably they're hated 'cos they are the ultimate professional breeder. They have equipment, kennels, staff, runs, and facilities that would turn you all green with envy. The 'just groomed' run off the Spa has fences, a roof, AND patio stones for a floor... no dirty dogs after their groom. They have everything!

Tonka could stay there for days after his groom, be treated like one of the family, and his feet would never touch grass, dirt or gravel 'til I came to pick him up.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I take my 3 in at 8 and pick them up at 1pm, they normally let them out to potty once, and then I let them potty before getting in the car. I understand them wanting to get them out as quick as possible, and they say Cayenne screams the entire time once I leave, all-thought they say they are all good on the grooming table. On occasion I have had to ask them to keep them longer if I am on an appointment


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I get not wanting them to be gone for too long. Back when I used a groomer, I would basically be in a state of panic for every minute that they were out of my care. One of the biggest reasons that I do it myself now.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Your groomer's salon sounds busy, and that's not necessarily a bad thing. They are in demand. A 2 person salon often takes longer to do a dog than one with many stylists, or a small salon that only takes in one dog at a time. This is how we do it where I work too, I'm the groomer and there's a bather to prep dogs for me. We take people in whenever they want to schedule. Most clients want to get in as early as possible but not all of them want to pick up asap, some like to have the dog stay for the day and socialize, some just don't mind if they're worked in between the dogs that need out fast, etc. I always ask clients when I book and when they drop off whether they need/want me to try to get their dog out by a certain time or if they want to pick up later. Maybe you should mention it to the receptionist that you would prefer to pick up early if possible.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm sorry, but taking 10 hours to do something that takes 1 hour is conducive to bad management. There is no other way to put it. Over booked. Understaffed. Or all of the above. Another thing to remember is we're talking about a live animal here, not a car, or waiting for a plumber to come and fix a leaking faucet. No dog can go that long without getting stressed out. Or require being taken out to pee and crap during that long of a stretch.

And I sincerely doubt they are getting walked, or taken out to go, much if at all in that time. Common sense dictates if they're taking that long to do a simple grooming, they're not going to be doing much if anything with the dog in between. This is no different than doctors and dentists that over book, and keep you waiting for hours. Yes, in many cases they have to deal with emergencies. But even that should be taken into consideration when they book, because it happens all the time. 

This just shows a complete lack of consideration for both the dog, as well as it's owner. You have better things to do than wait around for what basically amounts to all day, to pick up your dog. In contrast, my groomer rarely takes more than an hour from drop off to pick up. She lives just 15 minutes away. So we're seldom, if ever, left waiting for more than a half hour at home. We always ask for the earliest appointment possible, which helps. We're there and gone before things have the opportunity to get backed up. You could try that, and if things don't improve, I would for sure find another groomer.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola checks in around 8 am and I usually get her around 3 or 4 pm. Well Groomed is a busy salon and I am not sure how they organize the dogs. I suspect Lola does some waiting between the grooming steps. Lola is happy to visit and she plays with some dogs. When I do her myself I take longer and break it up. Lola is always exhausted when I groom her. I know you trust your groomers and that is the most importent thing.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I adore my groomers and have a 15 year relationship with them. One is a Master Groomer and his partner is a licensed Cosmetologist (hairdresser), they are always busy. Today Buck was there from 7:30 AM until 5:00 PM and my husband was furious. I wasn't thrilled either and asked if it would have made a difference if I had brought him later and was told no. Is this outrageous? Or if it's a one off, just the way it goes? He always looks immaculate, everything is done, and he trots in the door now. He's usually finished by 3:00. How long is too long?


That seems like a real long time, but if it doesn't happen a lot, then maybe just chalk it up to a very busy day for them. I had my groomer for 35 years, and she owned her own business and worked alone out of a building next to her house out in the country. So she didn't have the busy shop as a lot of groomers did. It did happen on occasion that my poodles weren't ready right away. Other times, I asked her if she would be able to keep them longer because I was working, and couldn't get them right away. And she always accommodated me just fine. In normal instances, I would drop the dogs off at 8:30AM, and she would have them ready for me to pick up between Noon and 1PM.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

billt said:


> And I sincerely doubt they are getting walked, or taken out to go, much if at all in that time. Common sense dictates if they're taking that long to do a simple grooming, they're not going to be doing much if anything with the dog in between.


This is quite an assumption, so I want to make a note. I can't speak for all groomers, but I do want to say that dogs are generally given multiple potty breaks... Even on a busy day, it takes far less time to let a dog out to potty than it does to scrub clean a kennel and rebathe multiple dogs a day. Any groomer not doing this is a fool shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Malasarus said:


> This is quite an assumption, so I want to make a note. I can't speak for all groomers, but I do want to say that dogs are generally given multiple potty breaks... Even on a busy day, it takes far less time to let a dog out to potty than it does to scrub clean a kennel and rebathe multiple dogs a day. *Any groomer not doing this is a fool shooting themselves in the foot.*


They're shooting themselves in the head if they're taking almost 10 hours to groom a dog. People are not going to put up with that kind of service for long..... If at all. Let's assume you are correct, and the dog is given sufficient "potty breaks". It still does not alleviate all the stress placed on an animal to be locked in a crate all that time. Especially if it's a large breed. These places are groomers, not boarding kennels. Not to mention the exposure to other animals for that long of a period. That allows a much greater chance for the animal to pick up something.

I understand that things don't always go as they are scheduled. With that said, taking 5 to 10 times longer to do something is inexcusable. If a painter told you he could paint your house in 5 days, and he took 5 weeks, would you ever call him again? Or worse, recommend him? It's no different here. If this was a freakish occurrence, even then it's inexcusable without a phone call, or a better explanation than, "It's been a long day for all us." That's too thin. And it shows lack of concern on the part of the groomer for inconveniencing a long term customer that way.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

I only mentioned potty breaks, because I already said a bit about the rest. I'm not trying to make excuses for any of the rest, I don't know all of the situation, the shop's set up, etc. They may be cage free. They may not be. They may let people drop dogs off in the morning and pick up after they're done with work for their convenience if desired, they may not. They may have been running behind that day, maybe there was an emergency, I don't know. Yes they should probably have called and said they were going to be a while. All I was trying to convey is that I don't automatically assume all the dogs didn't get potty breaks or are overly stressed. =)


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Just saw this post -- I can't remember ever having to leave a poodle for more than 5 hours -- and being that my appointments are usually on Saturday, that's the max. And, my groomer is a solo groomer, not part of a shop. Normally 3 to 3.5 hours, and if my groomer schedules the appointments correctly, it's great for all concerned. I do understand that sometimes it's easier for the groomer to not have a predefined pickup time, gives them more flexibility.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Simply an FYI - I took Tonka in for a pre-booked bath and dry yesterday. They got a girl right on him and told me to come back in an hour.

For his regular groomings I drop him off at 9:30 and pick him up about noon.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We were out by 3:30 yesterday. That's still a long day, but he seems happy to go in - no whale eye or fuss. They always call the second he's ready. Groomers I've dealt with before these guys, all want their clients in early and pick-up begins starting at noon. I once tried a mobile pet groomer with one of the Scotties and didn't like results and the van was so loud. I'm buying a lottery ticket if Buck is ever finished by noon!


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Just to keep this in perspective. I had my dog surgically neutered, and a microchip installed. And got him back in less than 10 hours. A bit groggy yes. But home and sleeping on his bed in less time than this place takes to give a haircut. Just something to think about.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

billt said:


> Just to keep this in perspective. I had my dog surgically neutered, and a microchip installed. And got him back in less than 10 hours. A bit groggy yes. But home and sleeping on his bed in less time than this place takes to give a haircut. Just something to think about.


I also had a non invasive surgery (tonsillectomy) that didn't take as long as getting my hair dyed the other day. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

kmart said:


> I also had a non invasive surgery (tonsillectomy) that didn't take as long as getting my hair dyed the other day.


I'll go way out on a limb and say you need a new hairdresser as bad as the OP needs a new groomer.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

billt said:


> I'll go way out on a limb and say you need a new hairdresser as bad as the OP needs a new groomer.


Nope.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've taken Archie to a couple of groomers who had him out within an hour, and to a groomer who takes all their clients between 9 and 10am and then sends them all home between 3:30-4:30pm. He seemed just as happy to go to either one (which isn't saying much, to be fair - it takes a lot for Archie to seem unhappy to be somewhere). One of the one-hour groomers was great, but the shop is a little hard to get to from our apartment; the other one-hour groomer didn't trim him evenly and even nicked him. 

The all-day groomer is walking distance from home, which is great since the car tends to rile him up, and they're very thorough with a lot of optional services that the other groomers don't offer. They're also highly recommended in the neighborhood, though the long wait is unusual. He never seems worse off for being there for a longer period of time - though again, he's not easy to traumatize, so who knows. So far I'm sticking with them.

Anyway, 10 hours seems like a long time, but it also sounds like it was one-off, so it's probably fine.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

kmart said:


> Nope.


That's fine if you feel that way. Seeing as you're the one who has to tolerate it. Look, I'm not trying to be sarcastic here. *But part of the reason we have bad service, is because so many people tolerate it.* I'm not saying to become a chronic bitcher and complainer. But bad service should not be tolerated, period. And it doesn't just have to be service not delivered in a timely fashion.

For example, I have gotten tired of shopping at my local Wal-Mart grocery store, (Super Center), and wind up having to hunt for the same thing most every time I go in the store. Because they are constantly changing item locations. It's common knowledge they do this regularly to keep you shopping longer. The longer you shop, in most cases the more you'll buy. Based on the proven principal the more you will see.

Finally one day the assistant manager asked me while I was checking out if, "I was able to find everything OK". I told her, as a matter of fact NO. I then politely told her why. I said to her that I understood the "tactic" Wal-Mart is using. But if it sends me to another store that doesn't do this, how much have you gained as a business? Now, I'm starting to notice items remaining in the same spot longer. The situation has greatly improved over the last several weeks. I'm confident if I had not said anything, nothing would have changed. Most everyone I hear asked this question in the checkout line replies, "yes". 

It's no different with this groomer. If everyone who goes there continues to not only tolerate this lack of service, but make excuses for it, it will continue, and most likely get worse. Simply because there is zero reason for them to change. If enough people complained, or worse went somewhere else, they would turn that place around in a heartbeat. Simply put, if you deal with bad service, you will continue to get bad service. You should not have to be content with getting your dogs hair cut in 10 hours....... Or yours dyed in the same time frame. Both are inexcusable. And the customers have the power to change it. But if they don't exercise it, nothing will happen except you'll waste more of your time. Life is too short for that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

billt, I totally hear you. I will not leave my dog at the groomer all day (in fact, I just started grooming her at home), and I do not tolerate poor customer service in any business where I have to wait an unreasonable amount of time--I will talk with the manager, or walk out and take my business elsewhere.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I wouldn't leave my dog for more than 4 hours at a groomer. That's my personal preference. As a groomer, 4 hours is perfectly doable. 

The comparison just seemed a bit odd to me. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

4 hours is far more acceptable than 10. That is what most of the big chain pet stores will do a grooming in. (Pet Smart & Petco). For me that was too long. I ended up finding a groomer through a co worker who works from her house. And she does it in an hour. So we're really pleased with that. She also does a very good job and only charges $30.00. With the chain outfits you most likely will never get the same groomer twice. They have so many working there. And their turnover rate is sky high.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm going to visit them between grooms and see if I can bring him in later. I could go to Petco and have him out in a few hours, but I have a long-term relationship with my groomers. A master groomer and a licensed cosmotologist are grooming my Poodle! I do love that. If we left them, 2 or 3 small fluffies would have our day immediately. Maybe they do all the little ones first.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Just another perspective.... when my spoo was about 4 1/2 months he was tramatized at a groomer and didn't want to go back. I went to a vet to ask what he would recommend. I am so grateful he recommended a groomer that would let him run around and play, get cuddles, etc, then be groomed for few minutes, etc. He was there for over 6 hours just to get touch ups. It is the best thing I ever did. 

He now goes for 3 or 4 hours. I am curious at those saying one hour - what size is your poodle?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie is mini-sized (13 lbs and about 15 inches tall), and his old groomer usually had him done within about an hour. I keep him clipped pretty short, though, so not a lot of hand scissoring. If his grooms go long it's usually because they can't get him to hold still on the table...he's a wiggly fellow.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't even finish my own dog in an hour. (as in bath/dry/clip)


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My groomer takes all 3 of mine, the are kept short at 8am and I pick them up at 1pm. When I try to groom it takes me 6 hours or more of continuously working on them


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very curious if the small dogs are done first and if groomers prefer the little ones. If I were a groomer, I would. Easier on the back, foremost.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

glorybeecosta said:


> My groomer takes all 3 of mine, the are kept short at 8am and I pick them up at 1pm. When I try to groom it takes me 6 hours or more of continuously working on them


5 hours for 3 dogs is not bad at all. That's just a bit over an hour and a half per dog. Very acceptable.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Mfmst, no Pet Co, okay? Call or email me I have some other options if you really want to try another groomer. I know Buck's daddy is very protective.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I wash dry and brush out my Spoo before she gets clipped. Her medical condition will not allow her to be at the groomer all day so my groomer schedules us for first thing in the morning (9am) and we usually pick her up around 11:30. I know she has to stop sometimes to take in the other dogs getting dropped off but if you figure out how long it should take you should consider that its about 2 hours JUST for her to get clipped. NO wash,dry and brush. Poodles take FOREVER to dry so I would not think being at the groomer all day is unrealistic.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

10 hours is a long time. The possible reasons for this have been covered in other posts. Hopefully, it's a one time thing! Mfmst, if it was me, I'd be asking what was up? Maybe they overbooked that day for some reason, or somebody was sick.

When I was actively working as a groomer, I didn't want employees, and I worked at home. I scheduled small dogs 2 hours each appointment, 4 hours for a Standard or a Kerry or an Airedale. There were a couple of little guys who only took an hour. I usually only did 4-5 dogs a day, starting at 2 PM, I worked until 8. I scheduled my day so I didn't have to rush the dogs. I had a solid clientelle and didn't take new people unless an old one left, or their dog died! If a client missed 2 appointments, I fired them. If they consistently brought in their dog matted, and wouldn't let me either schedule them more frequently or cut the dog shorter, I fired them. I put up with alot of crap from the dogs, but never their owners!  A good groomer, who takes care of their dogs, is in demand.

A groom shop with a storefront they pay rent on and 2 people working, needs to have more business than I did. I didn't have to completely live on my income. You can get more dogs done in a day by taking them all in early and fitting the work in the best you can, sending them home as they finish. 

Also, sometimes unexpected things happen! Before I had my own business, I worked in a pet salon in the back of a pet supply store. The cashier in the front made the appts for us, and knew nothing about grooming. She once scheduled a "cock-a-poo" we had never seen before. When it arrived, it was the size of an Old English Sheepdog and had hair 8" long, matted to the skin. The owners wanted it brushed out, not shaved. The cashier brought the dog back to the grooming area AFTER the owner left, so we (the groomers) couldn't talk to them. That one dog would have taken a groomer 8 hours minimum to do! It put us way behind on everything that day. I could tell lots more stories about "surprises" walking in the door. Like the 3 year old 40 lb cocker that had never been groomed, or the Scottie who was such a bad biter it took 2 of us to do him even muzzled.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

It takes me about 45 minutes to groom Adonis. That's including the washing, blow drying, brushing, combing, nail trimming, shaving the face, neck, paws, and tail, scissor work on the Poms and jacket also. I usually put on Criminal minds and before they even catch the unsub I'm done and Adonis is off prancing around.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you sidewinder! Four hours seems very reasonable for a professional SPOO groom in a shop. The other thing to keep in mind is this is ''mommy's 1/2 day out" and I pack my groom day with appointments, errands, neglected chores or lunch with a friend. I look forward to it. 

These groomers accommodated my friend's Golden with Cushings and I am hopeful that I can bring Buck in later in the AM. Buck prefers to sleep from 9:30-12:00 anyway, after he has gotten us up at 6:00!

King Louie, you may be the fastest groomer on PF and Adonis is so darn lucky!


----------

